# THE MADE IN USA WIRE WHEEL



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

recently been talking with some folks, starting to wonder, what exactly does "made in usa" mean. not only with wire wheels, but with tangible items in general. but since this is a lowrider forum, its wire wheels. what makes a wheel qualify for made in usa status, with quality parts. what constitutes quality parts?

personally, i have owned almost every wire wheel under the sun, except wire wheel king. in my opinion, the wheels make the car. that is the most important part of the car. do stainless spokes and nipples make it usa quality? because some of these wheels being pumped out and advertised as stainless parts, the spokes arent even polished. they are raw stainless looking. either that or it is a super low grade of stainless that was polished. speaking of grades of steel. does that make it quality? obviously the quality of chrome or gold plating makes a huge difference. but what about powder coating, what is really the difference between dayton powdercoated green dish, or a "china" wheel powder coated green dish? both are made of steel, both are powdercoated. both will not rust. are they different grades of steel? (stronger) does dayton wire wheel machine their own hubs, and spokes out of a solid piece of steel or stainless? do they make their own dishes out of a flat piece of steel? 

back in the day, i bought a set of wheels called, california wire wheels. this was before layitlow, i didnt consider them china wheels, i considered them california wire wheels. but now, looking back....what did i really buy and pay for? all those years of fuckery by the wheel companies, what was really going on? player wheels, california wire wheels, "big daddy d's" there are several names. infact, when i first got on layitlow in about 2002, i saw some wheels advertised as mcleans, and they were knock off wheels. before the layitlow days, i never heard of a mclean knock off wheel. you could always spot mcleans from a mile away because of the little spinners, or the big spinners. but always bolt on. 

just curious if anyone else feels the same or notices what is really going on in the wire wheel game. when did "China" actually come into play, and what was the reason. obviously to cut cost and increase profits, but who was the first company with this idea? they should be sent to china and their passport revoked. personally there are only 3 companies i will buy from. WWK, Dayton, and the other company doesnt exist anymore. (roadster) dont get me wrong, ill roll the shit out of some no name wire wheels, but it wouldnt feel right. im just wondering how long this type of practice has really been going on.

this type of theory can be related to any industry in this country. heres an example. you buy a brand new gmc truck. somone side swipes you. ....instead of taking it to a gmc dealership, where gmc is going to (supposedly) use all genuine ac delco parts and correct paint codes. you take it to bob's autobody. they match the color using some ppg paint, and spray it. what do you now own. do you still own a gmc truck, or do you own a knock off version of the gmc truck? this is like buying a set of daytons, and sending them down the street to a motorcycle shop to have them relace the wheels for you using spokes and nipples not sold by dayton but sold by someone else. do you still own a set of daytons, or zeniths, or whatever the rim was originally, supposedly. 

anyone follow?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

As long as it has the name zenith on it!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice Topic... However
I Dunno..... but......... I do know my next personal set is coming from wwk cuz they seem to 
have the best looking show chrome & still cheaper than dz with them nipple's all lined up:yes:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I had a set of california Wire wheels back in the day they held up great lol But i see what your saying. Also that new GMC truck may be assembled in the USA but where did all the components, or parts of components come from? Its a world trade economy now so I'm sure there is something from everywhere.... Have no idea if that applies to wire wheels or not.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dylante63 said:


> I had a set of california Wire wheels back in the day they held up great lol But i see what your saying. Also that new GMC truck may be assembled in the USA but where did all the components, or parts of components come from? Its a world trade economy now so I'm sure there is something from everywhere.... Have no idea if that applies to wire wheels or not.


that is another example of shining the light of whats really going on. gmc truck with parts that arent usa made.....:facepalm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I agreed Kenny, but honestly the only people that know for sure are the actual wheel companies. I have owned many sets of chinas, 3 sets of Dayton's, Zs of Cali, and just got my wwks, so far the best looking is the wwks, the Zs looked nice but failed quickly, I'm guessing from using cheap metals. And from talking to Dayton they don't use powder coat, it's a baked on enamel or some shit like that.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

dont get me wrong, theres not wrong with buying, selling, or rolling on "Chinas" i know when times are hard, ill roll whatever i can afford. when times are good, splurge a little for something nice. but i guess if no one asks where the parts are from, its not the wheel company fault for selling, its the buyers fault for not asking.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dam this is a good topic for once.So i'll chim in a bit M self..... i roll old 72s players.Even for being a older wheel the look is just unmatched (well being its age an all)So to me theres something to be said for older wheels let it be the way they were built,the heart that was put into them,or the fact that there were actually build to be rolled on an actually last.With that being said IMO we've all (us on LIL latelly) have seen the crazyness w/ wheel companys etc. w/ either going under or raising prices like crazy.

Maybe Charlie shouls chim in on this a bit.Because i know personally them would be the ONLY new set of wheels i'd buy.For one the quality is just unmatched an two the costumer service is all of 100% plus.To me that goes a longgggg ways.End the end its our heard earned money were gonna be sitting on doing XX mph.I'd really have a piece of mind an pay a bit more than choose the other rount.

BTW i need some 72's players!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Great topic glad Lonestar started this one .Is it made in the USA or is it USA parts and materials that we all want? My first choice hands down is WWK. Same blue print for the last 30+ years same crew building the wheels for last 30+ years all whole punching and lacing and truing done in house great service and when all trash was being said about them they just kept knocking their wheels out like they have for all those years. WWK is a class act good company never any BS excuses just hard working people doing what they love . Useing all USA parts and materials . Now If my funds arent that deep I will buy from D Cheeze I would say he runs his business like WWK always good business never any BS lets you know what is going on and keeps up to date. So the real question do you want made in the USA or all USA parts and materials what are you willing to spend ??


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Big Doe said:


> As long as it has the name zenith on it!


And by now we should all know just cause it has the zenith name on it doesnt make it a Zenith I think I have just seen about every wheel out there with a Zenith KO on it with a Zenith chip on it . SO just cause it says Zenith on it doesnt mean it is one .


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

not to mention that it is now harder to tell the difference since so many companies are offering 72 spokes hell they even have aligned nips and they can give it to you with a dayton offset...back then thats the only way u could prob tell the diff between wheels


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

I think were basically stuck w what they sell us. 

Meaning, what they represent and what they claim their parts are. 

Until you have a Monroney on wheels, we won't know the reality. 

Monroney is the "window sticker" (more commonly known by most) 

Requiring manufacturers to disclose where parts were made, point of assembly and point of entry into the country.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

lone star said:


> dont get me wrong, theres not wrong with buying, selling, or rolling on "Chinas" i know when times are hard, ill roll whatever i can afford. when times are good, splurge a little for something nice. but i guess if no one asks where the parts are from, its not the wheel company fault for selling, its the buyers fault for not asking.


well its like a sneaker, i have had dayton zenith of california ,and i sell galaxy which people consider china, nike makes sneakers so do other companys serve the same purpose and look similar have to meet saftey issues and so on but the so called china will has out sold and will always be the most ridden wheel cause of the style and quality and everyone that wants wheels arent in the game, daytons back in the day and zs were out of reach only for the ballers, people getting killed robbed for these wheels, with the introduction of chinas that has went way down. i have had all wheels next to each other and the wwk wheel chrome seems to be on point but a daytons chrome is unmatched, but a wheel shouldnt be considered a china, air jordans are made in china are they fake, even thow the fakes are made over there also, most people dont want to spend 1600 dollars for wheels, the china wheel is and will keep inproving and sooner or later the china will be dropped


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

lone star said:


> recently been talking with some folks, starting to wonder, what exactly does "made in usa" mean. not only with wire wheels, but with tangible items in general. but since this is a lowrider forum, its wire wheels. what makes a wheel qualify for made in usa status, with quality parts. what constitutes quality parts?
> 
> personally, i have owned almost every wire wheel under the sun, except wire wheel king. in my opinion, the wheels make the car. that is the most important part of the car. do stainless spokes and nipples make it usa quality? because some of these wheels being pumped out and advertised as stainless parts, the spokes arent even polished. they are raw stainless looking. either that or it is a super low grade of stainless that was polished. speaking of grades of steel. does that make it quality? obviously the quality of chrome or gold plating makes a huge difference. but what about powder coating, what is really the difference between dayton powdercoated green dish, or a "china" wheel powder coated green dish? both are made of steel, both are powdercoated. both will not rust. are they different grades of steel? (stronger) does dayton wire wheel machine their own hubs, and spokes out of a solid piece of steel or stainless? do they make their own dishes out of a flat piece of steel?
> 
> ...




........did not read


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

sure got quiet....


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

GETS CONFUSING
I`M HAVING MY 1982 CAMBELL ZENITHS RESTORED INTO 13X7 , BUT NICKY WILL BE USING ALL THE OLD COMPONENTS, ORIGINAL SPOKES AND NIPPLES, ONLY CHANGING OUT THE BARRELS. I WANTED THESE RSTORED, AND HE STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE.
I WANTED THE OLD SCHOOL QUALITY.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MR.59 said:


> GETS CONFUSING
> I`M HAVING MY 1982 CAMBELL ZENITHS RESTORED INTO 13X7 , BUT NICKY WILL BE USING ALL THE OLD COMPONENTS, ORIGINAL SPOKES AND NIPPLES, ONLY CHANGING OUT THE BARRELS. I WANTED THESE RSTORED, AND HE STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE.
> I WANTED THE OLD SCHOOL QUALITY.


nipples are hard to reuse if rust is present. soounds nice. 1982 i was 2 yrs old....lol


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

lone star said:


> nipples are hard to reuse if rust is present. soounds nice. 1982 i was 2 yrs old....lol


Kenny is old he might have some rusty nipples too


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

my nipples are round, and hairy. :facepalm:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Mine too, and I'm older than you


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:roflmao:........:barf:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> nipples are hard to reuse if rust is present. soounds nice. 1982 i was 2 yrs old....lol


RIMS WERE SUPER CLEAN


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

If I remember right ( please correct me if I am not), DNA was the first distributor of the China wheel. They sold under the luxour name. The knockoff wheels they sold were called daytonas. I remember people throwing Dayton eagle chips on them and saying they were d's. I believe they came out in 98 or so. 
In any market, there is high end and low end. Examples are clothes, you got designer and you got k mart specials. Watches, you got Rolex and then Seiko. Furniture you got ethan Allen and then coaster. Tools, you got snap on, then you got harbour freight. My point is that we all know that daytons and wwk are quality wheels, but China rims will always have a place as long as people buy them. There is nothing wrong with them and people should not be embarrassed or ashamed rolling on them. My biggest thing is that they sometimes look way too close to the name brands from a distance. If I spend 2 gs on some rims, I want see the difference from five feet away. Back in the days, if you were starting out, you had bolt ons. If you were deeper in the game, you had knockoffs. Regardless of what you rolled on, you were still a lowrider and that's all it mattered.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> And by now we should all know just cause it has the zenith name on it doesnt make it a Zenith I think I have just seen about every wheel out there with a Zenith KO on it with a Zenith chip on it . SO just cause it says Zenith on it doesnt mean it is one .


THATS RIGHT! REAL ZENITH WHEELS ARE MADE AND ARE FROM  CAMPBELL CALIFORNIA NO WHERE ELSE. IF IT AINT MADE IN CAMPBELL ITS A FAKE ZENITH WHEEL....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

divine69impala said:


> If I remember right ( please correct me if I am not), DNA was the first distributor of the China wheel. They sold under the luxour name. The knockoff wheels they sold were called daytonas. I remember people throwing Dayton eagle chips on them and saying they were d's. I believe they came out in 98 or so.
> In any market, there is high end and low end. Examples are clothes, you got designer and you got k mart specials. Watches, you got Rolex and then Seiko. Furniture you got ethan Allen and then coaster. Tools, you got snap on, then you got harbour freight. My point is that we all know that daytons and wwk are quality wheels, but China rims will always have a place as long as people buy them. There is nothing wrong with them and people should not be embarrassed or ashamed rolling on them. My biggest thing is that they sometimes look way too close to the name brands from a distance. If I spend 2 gs on some rims, I want see the difference from five feet away. Back in the days, if you were starting out, you had bolt ons. If you were deeper in the game, you had knockoffs. Regardless of what you rolled on, you were still a lowrider and that's all it mattered.



sup H, i remeber the daytonas advertised....along with the big daddy d's.....what a joke.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

Let me take a swing at this.

First let me say, yes. There is a big difference in wire wheels and the materials used. Not just the materials but the processes used to prepare the materials. 

It all starts with the Hub of the wire wheel. This is the “Center” (No pun intended) of the wheel. Without a good hub there will not be a good wheel. We use a forging to start with. Forging a piece of steel is the strongest lightest material you can start with. The process is much more expensive than casting or stamping but it is the strongest material to start with. 

Once you have your forging for the hub it is equally important to make sure it gets machined using high quality well maintained equipment with a trained operator to make sure its done right. The hub must be machined to a very high tight tolerance to make sure the nose and backside of the hub are flat and the teeth are cut perfectly. It is critical that the center bore is centered and round. We see a lot of wheels with poor machining in the hub. This will lead to a number of problems including, vibration, loosening and failure to name a few. 

Our adapters are also a forging to start. Once you have a good hub you must have an equally machined adapter to match. These parts must be machined the same and matched to work together. This is one reason we don’t sell our adapters and caps without a serial number to show it is a real Dayton. Chinese wheels use stamped hubs or cast hubs that will not hold up to the strength of our caps and adapters. Our high strength forged parts can actually damage the hub of the Chinese wheel. 

On top of strength of the adapter and cap the key to a good wheel is machining the parts with precision. This insures everything lines up, balances and works properly. 

The spokes we use are a polished stainless steel when building a chrome wheel. We do this because stainless steel is stronger than Chrome plated steel. Carbon steel spokes are fine when they start but once they are chrome plated it makes the spoke brittle and it will break easier. If we are painting the spokes we will sometimes use carbon steel. These spokes are just as strong as the stainless in this state. When making our spokes we draw sections from a spool of high quality stainless steel wire and cut them to length. Then we send them through a process called “Swaging” which basically compresses the diameter of the spoke to make it stronger. This is why the spoke is thicker at one end. Some other company’s just use a step spoke which is not any stronger it is just for looks. 

The nips are standard carbon steel that is chrome plated. We can chrome plate the nip as it does not see the flex and strain that the spokes see. There are some stainless nips out there and we have tested them but we still believe the carbon steel nip we use is the best for the application. 

Lastly the rim of the wheel is either rolled or spun. I don’t know of any Wire Wheel Company in the US making there own rims. We use both types of rims as it depends on the size to how it’s made. When we get the rim we polish it to a mirror finish and then we dimple the rim by hand. Once this is done we punch the spoke holes by hand. There is a process we use here that makes sure spoke angle is taken into consideration when doing this. This will be one more step to insure you are getting the best quality wire wheel. 

Lastly after assembly we send the wheel through a process that simulates the wheel has been under load and settles the spokes completely into place. His will insure the spokes will not come loose or break once they are on the car. 

The Chinese wheels are made cheaper simply by cutting corners. Every aspect of quality is cut when building these wheels in China. That is why they are so much cheaper. We have tested, inspected and dissected these wheels and there is no question the quality is not the same. 

I hope this helps. We pride ourselves on building a quality wheel and want to continue to do just that. We are hard working American men and women just like most of you. 

I hope this helps. 

Thanks,
Brad Crutchleo
Dayton Wire Wheels


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Let me take a swing at this.
> 
> First let me say, yes. There is a big difference in wire wheels and the materials used. Not just the materials but the processes used to prepare the materials.
> 
> ...


Hello Brad,

Is there any chance of a 60 spoke straight lace wire wheel in the near future ?? I believe there is a market for such a product.


Thanks MM


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Great information by Dayton. As a consumer, I appreciate Mr. Crutchleo providing an insight into a process few of us hardly know, yet ultimately use when enjoying our vehicles.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hope Charlie from wwk gives us all his build info


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Let me take a swing at this.
> 
> First let me say, yes. There is a big difference in wire wheels and the materials used. Not just the materials but the processes used to prepare the materials.
> 
> ...


how much for some 2 ear straight ko's with imbedded logos? :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good info, thanks dayton for responding. ive owned 9 sets of daytons including the set on my car now. i wish you guys would bring back the fluted caps, and make more porcelain eagle colors. people will buy them. i know i would. i love the matching eagles for the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Lastly the rim of the wheel is either rolled or spun. I don’t know of any Wire Wheel Company in the US making there own rims. We use both types of rims as it depends on the size to how it’s made. When we get the rim we polish it to a mirror finish and then we dimple the rim by hand. Once this is done we punch the spoke holes by hand. There is a process we use here that makes sure spoke angle is taken into consideration when doing this. This will be one more step to insure you are getting the best quality wire wheel.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Does this include Dayton as well? The way it's worded doesn't make it clear to me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lone star said:


> recently been talking with some folks, starting to wonder, what exactly does "made in usa" mean. not only with wire wheels, but with tangible items in general. but since this is a lowrider forum, its wire wheels. what makes a wheel qualify for made in usa status, with quality parts. what constitutes quality parts?
> 
> personally, i have owned almost every wire wheel under the sun, except wire wheel king. in my opinion, the wheels make the car. that is the most important part of the car. do stainless spokes and nipples make it usa quality? because some of these wheels being pumped out and advertised as stainless parts, the spokes arent even polished. they are raw stainless looking. either that or it is a super low grade of stainless that was polished. speaking of grades of steel. does that make it quality? obviously the quality of chrome or gold plating makes a huge difference. but what about powder coating, what is really the difference between dayton powdercoated green dish, or a "china" wheel powder coated green dish? both are made of steel, both are powdercoated. both will not rust. are they different grades of steel? (stronger) does dayton wire wheel machine their own hubs, and spokes out of a solid piece of steel or stainless? do they make their own dishes out of a flat piece of steel?
> 
> ...


did not read, cliffs plz


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

OUTHOPU said:


> Does this include Dayton as well? The way it's worded doesn't make it clear to me.


damn since wen does DWW have a account on lil?


----------



## family man (Jul 10, 2011)

i roll an old set of roadstar wheels and they say "made in the usa" on the inside of the rim. best dam rims i have ever owned and i have had just about every other rim at one time or another but dayton is still the best. i can see people buying chinas, i hate the thought of paying $2-$3 thousand for a set of rims and curbing them or blowing a tire and trashing one. last year i put about 17000 miles on my ride, going through 3 sets of front tires--full frame wrap-3 pump-12 batteries so my rims got some dings in them.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

OUTHOPU said:


> Does this include Dayton as well? The way it's worded doesn't make it clear to me.


we use BOTH TYPE? what does this mean?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

509Rider said:


> Hope Charlie from wwk gives us all his build info


DONT THINK HE HAS TO!!
LOT OF HIS WHEELS SPEAK FOR THEMSELFS!!!
I HAVE SOME SERIES 2-01 ON MY CAR BUILT BEFOR 1987 FROM CAMPBELL CA, STILL LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

Dylante63 said:


> I had a set of california Wire wheels back in the day they held up great lol But i see what your saying. Also that new GMC truck may be assembled in the USA but where did all the components, or parts of components come from? Its a world trade economy now so I'm sure there is something from everywhere.... Have no idea if that applies to wire wheels or not.


escalades are made in Mexico....


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> Hello Brad,
> 
> Is there any chance of a 60 spoke straight lace wire wheel in the near future ?? I believe there is a market for such a product.
> 
> ...



Not in any plans for the near future. But thanks for the input. 

Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> Does this include Dayton as well? The way it's worded doesn't make it clear to me.


The rim of the wheel is the outer part. Some people call it the "Rim Shell". A wheel is made up of a hub, spokes, nips and a rim. There are rim rolling and spinning companies that make this part. As long as there is a supply of quality rims available it doesn't make sense to do this in house. The investment into rim rolling and spinning equipment is substantial. 

Does this help?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

fool2 said:


> how much for some 2 ear straight ko's with imbedded logos? :cheesy:


Give us a call so we can help you. Caps run $65 a piece. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

lone star said:


> good info, thanks dayton for responding. ive owned 9 sets of daytons including the set on my car now. i wish you guys would bring back the fluted caps, and make more porcelain eagle colors. people will buy them. i know i would. i love the matching eagles for the car. :thumbsup:


Thanks for binging the topic up. I think it is important to ask questions. Especially when it comes to quality. I hope this helps and if I worded something incorrectly or if you have more questions please let me know. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> we use BOTH TYPE? what does this mean?


We use spun rims and rolled rims. These are just two different processes for forming the outer rim of the wheel. It is necessary to use both kinds due to size limitations. They do not make all size rims in spun and they do not make all size rims in rolled. They are still both american made. Just from two different plants. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

EXCANDALOW said:


> DONT THINK HE HAS TO!!
> LOT OF HIS WHEELS SPEAK FOR THEMSELFS!!!
> I HAVE SOME SERIES 2-01 ON MY CAR BUILT BEFOR 1987 FROM CAMPBELL CA, STILL LOOKING GOOD!!!


True


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Thanks for binging the topic up. I think it is important to ask questions. Especially when it comes to quality. I hope this helps and if I worded something incorrectly or if you have more questions please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


*YOU STILL DODNT ANSWER HIS QUESTION....*


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^ the answer is right there. Looks like American made rims that they buy but not produce in house like there spokes,hubs,adapters and knock offs. Atleast that is how I read it. 



Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> We use spun rims and rolled rims. These are just two different processes for forming the outer rim of the wheel. It is necessary to use both kinds due to size limitations. They do not make all size rims in spun and they do not make all size rims in rolled. They are still both american made. Just from two different plants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ the answer is right there. Looks like American made rims that they buy but not produce in house like there spokes,hubs,adapters and knock offs. Atleast that is how I read it.


No one produces rims in house. Except for a rim rolling company. The process of building wheels and anything else manufactured comes from engineering and raw materials. Maybe you are'nt understanding what I am saying. The rim is just one piece of the wheel. It's how you finish the raw materials that make a good wheel. This is where engineering comes in to play. All of the parts are built to our specifications. If by chance a piece is manufactured outside of our facitilty it still would need to be built to our strict standards. It must be a good quality "Raw Material" for us to use it and turn it into a wheel. The problem is that a lot of companies out there buy parts that are already finished to a subpar standard. They don't check or mandate the quality that goes into a Dayton part. Our wheels are built in house from machining processes to assembly to final inspection. Dayton Wire Wheels gets a raw material in the door that could in no way be used as a wheel or a part of a wheel without us turning it into a wheel.

So I am not sure what I missed but this is standard manufacturing for the whole USA. Not just wire wheel companies. You can call anything american made that is assembled here. So are there wire wheels made in america with subpar parts and maybe even chinees parts? Absolutely. Some of the parts that are made in the USA are subpar too. We have seen them and we definitely do not use them. 

So to be more specific the "Rim" that we buy is in no way bought complete and assembled. It is a raw steel hoop with no dimples or holes punched in it. No polishing, no chrome, no paint no anything. It is a raw material that we turn into a wire wheel. Like I said before. No wire wheel company rolls their own rims. They never have.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *YOU STILL DODNT ANSWER HIS QUESTION....*


I am not sure what else I can offer. That was a fairly detailed explanation of how wheels are built. What other or more specific info can I provide? We use standard manufacturing processes and we go above and beyond what most others do. Most wheel companies get parts that are already processed or machined. This limits quality control and will result in an inferior product. We do not use machined parts from outside sources. We do all of it in house to control the quality. I am not aware of any other wire wheel company that does more work in house building wheels than Dayton Wire Wheels. This is the way we have done it for many years. Frankly it wouldn't make sense to do it any other way.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> No one produces rims in house. Except for a rim rolling company. The process of building wheels and anything else manufactured comes from engineering and raw materials. Maybe you are'nt understanding what I am saying. The rim is just one piece of the wheel. It's how you finish the raw materials that make a good wheel. This is where engineering comes in to play. All of the parts are built to our specifications. If by chance a piece is manufactured outside of our facitilty it still would need to be built to our strict standards. It must be a good quality "Raw Material" for us to use it and turn it into a wheel. The problem is that a lot of companies out there buy parts that are already finished to a subpar standard. They don't check or mandate the quality that goes into a Dayton part. Our wheels are built in house from machining processes to assembly to final inspection. Dayton Wire Wheels gets a raw material in the door that could in no way be used as a wheel or a part of a wheel without us turning it into a wheel.
> 
> So I am not sure what I missed but this is standard manufacturing for the whole USA. Not just wire wheel companies. You can call anything american made that is assembled here. So are there wire wheels made in america with subpar parts and maybe even chinees parts? Absolutely. Some of the parts that are made in the USA are subpar too. We have seen them and we definitely do not use them.
> 
> So to be more specific the "Rim" that we buy is in no way bought complete and assembled. It is a raw steel hoop with no dimples or holes punched in it. No polishing, no chrome, no paint no anything. It is a raw material that we turn into a wire wheel. Like I said before. No wire wheel company rolls their own rims. They never have.


GREAT INFO...KEEP IT COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I think we as Americans have brought this problem on ourselves. Daytons were $1500 or so, the cheap wheels were $800 or so. A lot of people wanted the cheap ones, myself included. I was 18 years old, couldn't drop 2grand on wheels and tires. Then REAL cheap chinas hit. We're talking $400. So who cares if they rust in 1 or 2 years, you can buy 3 or 4 or 5 sets before you get a set of Daytons. So we cheaped out. Now 95% of lowriders are rolling chinas. So we supported a failing, poorly made product almost exclusively.

EVERYTHING cost more today than in the 80s and 90s. Housing prices, fuel prices, car prices, food prices, electricity EVERYTHING. Your pay also increased. When I bought my first set of Crowns, I made $5.35/hour. But yet people want Dayton to LOWER their prices to compete with a garbage product. EVERY SINGLE PERSON that works at Dayton has to get paid. They have the same bills you do. Think you'd still be working where you worked in the 80s if you never got a raise? Exactly. Think Dayton's electric bill increased a bit? Think the machines are still identical with no upkeep or replacement of parts? So how in the world can you honestly think that a set of Daytons shouldn't cost 30% more than they did 10 years ago? But we don't. We still want the cheap way out.

We've created a Dollar Store mentality to our cars. Most people can't afford to drop 2grand on some wheels out of one or two pay checks. But most could afford $400. Why couldn't those same people put $200 aside a month for a year to buy a nice set of wheels (myself included)? Because we took the cheap way out. And now it's biting us in the ass.


It's kind of corny at this point because it's been said so much, but there was a lot of truth in Mack 10 saying "Only Hoggs roll D's" lol




And as a side note, I've NEVER bought a set of nice wheels. The best set I ever had was my $800 Crowns back 97 or 98. Chinas on every other car. I can't personally spend that much on wheels because I know I'll get rid of the car in a year. So don't take anything I said personal, I'm talking to myself as much as anyone.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> I think we as Americans have brought this problem on ourselves. Daytons were $1500 or so, the cheap wheels were $800 or so. A lot of people wanted the cheap ones, myself included. I was 18 years old, couldn't drop 2grand on wheels and tires. Then REAL cheap chinas hit. We're talking $400. So who cares if they rust in 1 or 2 years, you can buy 3 or 4 or 5 sets before you get a set of Daytons. So we cheaped out. Now 95% of lowriders are rolling chinas. So we supported a failing, poorly made product almost exclusively.
> 
> EVERYTHING cost more today than in the 80s and 90s. Housing prices, fuel prices, car prices, food prices, electricity EVERYTHING. Your pay also increased. When I bought my first set of Crowns, I made $5.35/hour. But yet people want Dayton to LOWER their prices to compete with a garbage product. EVERY SINGLE PERSON that works at Dayton has to get paid. They have the same bills you do. Think you'd still be working where you worked in the 80s if you never got a raise? Exactly. Think Dayton's electric bill increased a bit? Think the machines are still identical with no upkeep or replacement of parts? So how in the world can you honestly think that a set of Daytons shouldn't cost 30% more than they did 10 years ago? But we don't. We still want the cheap way out.
> 
> ...


Excellent points. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Excellent points. I couldn't have said it better myself.


Bottom line what's a set of 13x7 and 14x7 
72 spoke and 88 spoke cost now as opposed to back in the 90s


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

brn2ridelo said:


> Bottom line what's a set of 13x7 and 14x7
> 72 spoke and 88 spoke cost now as opposed to back in the 90s


Give us a call to get the best up to date pricing. Right now sets start at $2240 for 72-spoke. We don't have any info on a spring sale at this time. 

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Give us a call so we can help you. Caps run $65 a piece.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


 :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I do have a question for you Dayton. How come the pre stamped Ds that would fit on the rear of a Cadillac without rubbing had the offset changed? The newer wheels seem to be about 3/8" "deeper" which makes them rub now.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

OGJordan said:


> I do have a question for you Dayton. How come the pre stamped Ds that would fit on the rear of a Cadillac without rubbing had the offset changed? The newer wheels seem to be about 3/8" "deeper" which makes them rub now.


I asked gary the same question a few years ago,he said something along the lines of, the barrels being punched more at there center point now which changed the offset(not by much) but the same offset can be accomplished by re-truing the wheels..........which is true.....even china's can be retrued to tuck under rear quarters.........


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

topic is getting good response.....someone should make one similar in the hydraulic sections and see the responses lol. 

anyways ogjordan, funny i bought my first set of wire wheels, crown wire wheels and i was making 4.25/hr. i worked for 3 months to save for those wheels. and i think i still paid 1250 for them. as far as people wanting to say people dont roll their own barrels (rims) in house. i think what dayton rep is trying to say can be related to the building of a wrapped frame. 2 people can go to a steel supply and buy some 4x8 sheets of quarter inch. and wrap a frame. the end result will not be equivalent since the person doing the welding and the grinding and the molding might hold their standards to higher a level, even though the steel came from the same place. 1 person might have used scrap and the other 1 new. who knows. end result is what counts. ...some wheels are single or double plated, some are triple plated.....same with gold....even rub a roadster or dayton spinner and then go rub a china spinner, see which one faded faster, its becuase the quality of the gold and the thickness of the gold is different....correct me if im wrong.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lone star said:


> topic is getting good response.....someone should make one similar in the hydraulic sections and see the responses lol.
> 
> anyways ogjordan, funny i bought my first set of wire wheels, crown wire wheels and i was making 4.25/hr. i worked for 3 months to save for those wheels. and i think i still paid 1250 for them. as far as people wanting to say people dont roll their own barrels (rims) in house. i think what dayton rep is trying to say can be related to the building of a wrapped frame. 2 people can go to a steel supply and buy some 4x8 sheets of quarter inch. and wrap a frame. the end result will not be equivalent since the person doing the welding and the grinding and the molding might hold their standards to higher a level, even though the steel came from the same place. 1 person might have used scrap and the other 1 new. who knows. end result is what counts. ...some wheels are single or double plated, some are triple plated.....same with gold....even rub a roadster or dayton spinner and then go rub a china spinner, see which one faded faster, its becuase the quality of the gold and the thickness of the gold is different....correct me if im wrong.


your right on the money.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

lone star said:


> anyways ogjordan, funny i bought my first set of wire wheels, crown wire wheels and i was making 4.25/hr. i worked for 3 months to save for those wheels.


I told you lol, just alike


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> Let me take a swing at this.
> 
> First let me say, yes. There is a big difference in wire wheels and the materials used. Not just the materials but the processes used to prepare the materials.
> 
> ...


Just sold my set of China's and i know what i'm saving my money on..... Don't know what this country has in store for our future generation, but it just seems everything you buy now it says Made In China. Brad you will here from me before the year ends.... Good post, oh buy Made in The USA...


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

Any truth to the rumor I heard about Cokar in the works of buying Dayton? 

I'm not pulling something out of left field, I heard it from a pretty reputable source. :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

DanielDucati said:


> I asked gary the same question a few years ago,he said something along the lines of, the barrels being punched more at there center point now which changed the offset(not by much) but the same offset can be accomplished by re-truing the wheels..........which is true.....even china's can be retrued to tuck under rear quarters.........


Yes, the closer to the front the outers are dimpled and punched will create a wheel with a higher offset, making it stick out less. There is only so much you can shift this before you create problems when trying to assemble (difficult or imposible to tighten nipples from under side/tire side of wheel). And yes you can further adjust the offset when truing.. again not a lot of adjustment.

People that have been building wheels for a long time know these building tecniques 


and last.. I still consider DanielDucati LayItLow's #1 Dayton expert :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> No one produces rims in house. Except for a rim rolling company. The process of building wheels and anything else manufactured comes from engineering and raw materials. Maybe you are'nt understanding what I am saying. The rim is just one piece of the wheel. It's how you finish the raw materials that make a good wheel. This is where engineering comes in to play. All of the parts are built to our specifications. If by chance a piece is manufactured outside of our facitilty it still would need to be built to our strict standards. It must be a good quality "Raw Material" for us to use it and turn it into a wheel. The problem is that a lot of companies out there buy parts that are already finished to a subpar standard. They don't check or mandate the quality that goes into a Dayton part. Our wheels are built in house from machining processes to assembly to final inspection. Dayton Wire Wheels gets a raw material in the door that could in no way be used as a wheel or a part of a wheel without us turning it into a wheel.
> 
> So I am not sure what I missed but this is standard manufacturing for the whole USA. Not just wire wheel companies. You can call anything american made that is assembled here. So are there wire wheels made in america with subpar parts and maybe even chinees parts? Absolutely. Some of the parts that are made in the USA are subpar too. We have seen them and we definitely do not use them.
> 
> So to be more specific the "Rim" that we buy is in no way bought complete and assembled. It is a raw steel hoop with no dimples or holes punched in it. No polishing, no chrome, no paint no anything. It is a raw material that we turn into a wire wheel. Like I said before. No wire wheel company rolls their own rims. They never have.


Whoa there big guy I'm agreeing with you and like I posted the way I read it is the rims that you purchase are made in America. 

I understand that Dayton has sepc's that you expect your vendors to have to meet your quality standards. 

The question from the get go is the made in America parts not does Dayton make everything in house to be able to call there wheels made in America. 

So from what I have read from your responses is that yes all parts bought used made for Dayton wheels are all made in America before you get them or make the parts in house making them of course made in America. 

The big thing here is calling a china wheel made in America even though everything about the wheel is made off shore and assembled in America then slaking a "made in America" sticker on it with nothing having been made in the states other then the assmbly. 

I hope my response makes sense as like I said how I read your first post is that everything Dayton uses wether parts made in house or sourced from vendors is 100% American made with no off shore junk used at all.


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

Envious Touch said:


> Any truth to the rumor I heard about Cokar in the works of buying Dayton?
> 
> I'm not pulling something out of left field, I heard it from a pretty reputable source. :yessad:


Thats the first I have heard of that. I really don't think there is any truth there. 

Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

BIG RED said:


> Whoa there big guy I'm agreeing with you and like I posted the way I read it is the rims that you purchase are made in America.
> 
> I understand that Dayton has sepc's that you expect your vendors to have to meet your quality standards.
> 
> ...



That was not intended to come across as an argument. I was just making sure I worded my first post correctly. I don't want my comments to be misconstrued because I couldn't type them clearly. 

You are exactly right. And to take it a step further it has been confirmed that not all parts made in america will meet the quality standards needed either. So my point was just because it says American Made doesn't mean it is a quality part. Thanks for the clarification. 

Best rgards,
Brad


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Just sold my set of China's and i know what i'm saving my money on..... Don't know what this country has in store for our future generation, but it just seems everything you buy now it says Made In China. Brad you will here from me before the year ends.... Good post, oh buy Made in The USA...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Dayton Wire Wheel said:


> That was not intended to come across as an argument. I was just making sure I worded my first post correctly. I don't want my comments to be misconstrued because I couldn't type them clearly.
> 
> You are exactly right. And to take it a step further it has been confirmed that not all parts made in america will meet the quality standards needed either. So my point was just because it says American Made doesn't mean it is a quality part. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> ...


No problem :biggrin: 

So Dayton equals an all made in America wheel stuff from American vendors and American made stuff from in house :h5:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Envious Touch said:


> Any truth to the rumor I heard about Cokar in the works of buying Dayton?
> 
> I'm not pulling something out of left field, I heard it from a pretty reputable source. :yessad:


we already saw what his zeniths look like :roflmao:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> I do have a question for you Dayton. How come the pre stamped Ds that would fit on the rear of a Cadillac without rubbing had the offset changed? The newer wheels seem to be about 3/8" "deehich makes them rub now.


this is interesting...ive always wondered how long it will take chinese manufacturers to fix the offset. why do we put up with it and how hard is it to correct?think about what % of our favorite cars cant roll x7s and compare that to the entire market.

who else buys 13" and 14" hundred spokes honestly?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I bought a set of 13's not to long ago. But who would knew that 3 of the rims were crown wires wheels and the other be a 72 spoke straight lace dayton. Lol. With remington maxxum tires. Sold the tires to a fellow club member, sold 2 of the crown rims cuz of rust, but the other crown rim be a great shape. No rust and nice clean chrome still. Didn't know how much those rims used to cost.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice score homie..


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I get it that some people buy Chinas because they can't afford a quality wheel, but in the long run a lot of people have spent the same on Chinas as they would have on Daytons due to replacing wheels for rust, damaged spokes, Ect. In lowriding we tend to have no patients which causes us to cut corners on everything from wheels to frame reinforcements.


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 20, 2012)

supersporting88 said:


> I get it that some people buy Chinas because they can't afford a quality wheel, but in the long run a lot of people have spent the same on Chinas as they would have on Daytons due to replacing wheels for rust, damaged spokes, Ect. In lowriding we tend to have no patients which causes us to cut corners on everything from wheels to frame reinforcements.


Alot of times thats not even the issue.....there's plenty of trailer queens worth close to $100k and sitting on chinas...most of the time its what is available at the moment,like you mentioned........................Ive rolled on Daytons for around 15 years and have had many other brand of wire wheels....but china's cant take the abuse on a lifted daily like a Dayton can.....and just recently switched over to wwk cambells...but my other 2 low lows are sitting on Daytons..........and just some fyi....1st series Roadstars are built like a tank.:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TheMagician said:


> Alot of times thats not even the issue.....there's plenty of trailer queens worth close to $100k and sitting on chinas...most of the time its what is available at the moment,like you mentioned........................Ive rolled on Daytons for around 15 years and have had many other brand of wire wheels....but china's cant take the abuse on a lifted daily like a Dayton can.....and just recently switched over to wwk cambells...but my other 2 low lows are sitting on Daytons..........and just some fyi.....1st series roadstars are built like a tank.:thumbsup:


and so are the REAL zeniths I came up on a set of series 2's 72's that Im about to have charlie rebuild from wwk:biggrin:


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 20, 2012)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> and so are the REAL zeniths I came up on a set of series 2's 72's that Im about to have charlie rebuild from wwk:biggrin:


I would like to get my hands on some 1st series Zeniths (pre-1985's).........


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TheMagician said:


> I would like to get my hands on some 1st series Zeniths (pre-1985's).........


good luck on that lol...


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

supersporting88 said:


> I get it that some people buy Chinas because they can't afford a quality wheel, but in the long run a lot of people have spent the same on Chinas as they would have on Daytons due to replacing wheels for rust, damaged spokes, Ect. In lowriding we tend to have no patients which causes us to cut corners on everything from wheels to frame reinforcements.


im on a budget and i bought used daytons. best value out there if you can find a clean set. they'll last forever and if you like 72's the price difference between used daytons and new chinas isn't that big. and then you get to say you're riding on DAYTONS


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

OGJordan said:


> I think we as Americans have brought this problem on ourselves. Daytons were $1500 or so, the cheap wheels were $800 or so. A lot of people wanted the cheap ones, myself included. I was 18 years old, couldn't drop 2grand on wheels and tires. Then REAL cheap chinas hit. We're talking $400. So who cares if they rust in 1 or 2 years, you can buy 3 or 4 or 5 sets before you get a set of Daytons. So we cheaped out. Now 95% of lowriders are rolling chinas. So we supported a failing, poorly made product almost exclusively.
> 
> EVERYTHING cost more today than in the 80s and 90s. Housing prices, fuel prices, car prices, food prices, electricity EVERYTHING. Your pay also increased. When I bought my first set of Crowns, I made $5.35/hour. But yet people want Dayton to LOWER their prices to compete with a garbage product. EVERY SINGLE PERSON that works at Dayton has to get paid. They have the same bills you do. Think you'd still be working where you worked in the 80s if you never got a raise? Exactly. Think Dayton's electric bill increased a bit? Think the machines are still identical with no upkeep or replacement of parts? So how in the world can you honestly think that a set of Daytons shouldn't cost 30% more than they did 10 years ago? But we don't. We still want the cheap way out.
> 
> ...





So, I've taken my own advice and decided to buy a set of premium wheels. Ended up with Dayton. 6 week build time. Close to $2000 shipped with the spring sale that ends in 2 days. But you know what? This is gonna be a LONG ass 6 weeks, because I feel like Xmas is coming. EXCELLENT customer service. One call, left a message, 2 hrs later got a call back and my order was placed. No hoops to jump through.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


OGJordan said:


> So, I've took my own advice and decided to buy a set of premium wheels. Ended up with Dayton. 6 week build time. Close to $2000 shipped with the spring sale that ends in 2 days. But you know what? This is gonna be a LONG ass 6 weeks, because I feel like Xmas is coming. EXCELLENT customer service. One call, left a message, 2 hrs later got a call back and my order was placed. No hoops to jump through.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

so now what???


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I read where coker tire has bought out dayton. Can anyone confirm this. If so. They now own dayton. Zenith. And roadster.what does this mean for the future of wire wheels?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

If it's true, I wonder if they were bought out recently or if it's been a while. That was posted almost 2years ago. :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

It was supposedly a few weeks ago,even though Envious Touch posted it 2 yrs ago......I knew something was coming with Dayton the way they were clearing out the Lowrider wheels....reducing inventory. Wouldn't Coker be a monopoly in wire wheels now?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

So is this a dayton built wheel with the zenith name?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Who knows. The shit is so far fucked. Im glad i got 3 sets of usa made wheels to last me.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Right after they posted that,they took it down.....there is no mention of the word "Zenith" on their website. Maybe it's because of the lawsuit against other companies that were using the name. They had to be working with someone to build that prototype,probably was Dayton,even though it looks like a Roadstar.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> It was supposedly a few weeks ago,even though Envious Touch posted it 2 yrs ago......I knew something was coming with Dayton the way they were clearing out the Lowrider wheels....reducing inventory. Wouldn't Coker be a monopoly in wire wheels now?


Wonder if they will be selling ko's after Coker takes over?


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

implala66 said:


> Wonder if they will be selling ko's after Coker takes over?


Last week BIGTONY tried to buy some but was told they only sell complete wheels. No knock offs

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-dayton-chrome-2-bar-embedded-knock-offs.html


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Would be nice if dayton brought back gold. And porcelain eagle/flag chips. Why is it that they say it costs too much for gold but other manufact still do gold.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

46'Areosedan said:


> View attachment 989714
> 
> So is this a dayton built wheel with the zenith name?


That pic alone says alot about whats comin. They want to market to lowriders but advertise a standard 15 inch looking wheel, witg a roadster spinner and call it zenith.....


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah I was talking that mess bout 2 or 3 years ago. So did someone confrim the rumor ?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't know why they say that,yet they'll gold plate everything else,including wheels and parts for everyone. http://www.daytonwirewheels.com/plating/


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I do love these,though.....they would match my car. I guess i'll have to get a set built like them. I don't want painted wheels.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

OGJordan said:


> So, I've taken my own advice and decided to buy a set of premium wheels. Ended up with Dayton. 6 week build time. Close to $2000 shipped with the spring sale that ends in 2 days. But you know what? This is gonna be a LONG ass 6 weeks, because I feel like Xmas is coming. EXCELLENT customer service. One call, left a message, 2 hrs later got a call back and my order was placed. No hoops to jump through.


 Made in the U.S Aye!


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Original wire wheel


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, i STILL have my center golds i got from "mcleans" i got from HOMEBOYZ wire wheels, they still hold up great… the gold is a lil faded but they don't leak & I've had them for going on 10 years now...

i bought some center gold "zeniths" from jd before the whole scams started i guess & i love those wheels… the only reason i sold them was because i totaled my lincoln that i had them on… but i love LOVE the design and the new hub ring that he was using, that look set that wheel off…!!!

im in the market now for some new wheels for my impala and after reading all the new threads on "ZUES" "WWK" "Orignal Wire Wheel King" and all those threads… i now as super confused on who to trust and not trust… i just want a nice wheel that offers a hub ring, i want the "zenith look" don't care that the name is burned or the new ones will never be the go ones, its that look i want…!!! 

i hate that it seems our lowriding culture is dying off little by little, but it sucks even more that everyday it seems we lose a good wheel manufacture… 

oh and i don't want daytons, they're nice wheels i just want the zenith look...


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

i know its not a big deal since its the back side of the wheel but, do wheels from WWK or Zeus have the same yellowing in the chrome on the back side? I'm talking about the yellow spot on the bottom right. the wheels that i had gotten from dayton had some bigger yellow spots than the wheel in this pic, but it was all on the edge of the lip. is this common on all wheels?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

46'Areosedan said:


> i know its not a big deal since its the back side of the wheel but, do wheels from WWK or Zeus have the same yellowing in the chrome on the back side? I'm talking about the yellow spot on the bottom right. the wheels that i had gotten from dayton had some bigger yellow spots than the wheel in this pic, but it was all on the edge of the lip. is this common on all wheels?


 I've never seen any of Zeus' Wheels do that.....not sure what causes that.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Copper showing threw the nickel


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good place for the chrome to start peeling.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

My WWK wheels don't have that, could be from the anode that they attach to the dish during chroming.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

Made in U.S.A preferred


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> man, i STILL have my center golds i got from "mcleans" i got from HOMEBOYZ wire wheels, they still hold up great… the gold is a lil faded but they don't leak & I've had them for going on 10 years now...
> 
> i bought some center gold "zeniths" from jd before the whole scams started i guess & i love those wheels… the only reason i sold them was because i totaled my lincoln that i had them on… but i love LOVE the design and the new hub ring that he was using, that look set that wheel off…!!!
> 
> ...


For what you are looking for, the answer is easy, go to Wire Wheel King; His wheels are made in the USA, They have the CLASS & CULTURE of the original ZENITH, He was the originater s right hand man, he's trustworthy and has the years of experience behind him as a wheel builder.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

Tami said:


> For what you are looking for, the answer is easy, go to Wire Wheel King; His wheels are made in the USA, They have the CLASS & CULTURE of the original ZENITH, He was the originater s right hand man, he's trustworthy and has the years of experience behind him as a wheel builder.


cool, thank you...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

dddzzzzz


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> Yeah I was talking that mess bout 2 or 3 years ago. So did someone confrim the rumor ?


i was surprised to hear it was sold, but after a couple calls i hear it was sold to choker a couple years ago.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

46'Areosedan said:


> Last week BIGTONY tried to buy some but was told they only sell complete wheels. No knock offs
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...-dayton-chrome-2-bar-embedded-knock-offs.html


sounds about right, i had my NEW SETS OF DAYTON K/O`S on fleabay, since i was (sadly) just wasiting my time on here, i sold all the ones i had listed, guy paid more, said DAYTON was jacking him around on buying a couple sets, so he bought mine. glad i still got a stash. if choker changes the selling rules, i see a dayton k/o shortage coming soon. and it looks like choker has spies reading these threads, to give him a heads up, since, after questioning the posted PICTURE OFTHE ZENITH/DAYTON WHEEL, on his website, it was removed, quick!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Espionage ......


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Espionage ......


DOUBLE AGENTS UP IN HEAR,,,,,,,,,:ninja:
IF CHOKER OWNS DAYTON, DO YOU THINK HE`S PLANNING ON GETTING THE RIMS TO BUBBLE UP, LIKE HIS 5.20`S?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^ Bahjajajajajaja


----------



## LOWELLRIDER (Apr 4, 2005)

Bubbles? What bubbles?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

^^What a douchebag


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

Since lowrider magazine promotes the coker 5.20's does this mean they are getting back in bed with dayton?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So we got hagerty who wobt insure my duece bc its lifted but they had no prob insuring it before or any of my lifted rides on the past. But now that its lifted wobt insure bc risk of stolen...

U got coker tire owns zenith and roadster and now dayton.

All on the same display banner.

Whats next coker or hagerty sponsor layitlow and then can regulate whats said about their wack ass product


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> So we got hagerty who wobt insure my duece bc its lifted but they had no prob insuring it before or any of my lifted rides on the past. But now that its lifted wobt insure bc risk of stolen...
> 
> U got coker tire owns zenith and roadster and now dayton.
> 
> ...


They all a bunch a hoe ass ******


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

What I was told that hagerty has way to many insurers. And alot of claims being made. Costing them money. That's why they don't want to add any more people to their insurance.


----------



## neckbeard (Jan 3, 2014)

:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> What I was told that hagerty has way to many insurers. And alot of claims being made. Costing them money. That's why they don't want to add any more people to their insurance.


THEY LIKE TO COLLECT THE MONEY, BUT DON`T LIKE TO GIVE IT OUT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> THEY LIKE TO COLLECT THE MONEY, BUT DON`T LIKE TO GIVE IT OUT


Walla!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

johnnie65 said:


> What I was told that hagerty has way to many insurers. And alot of claims being made. Costing them money. That's why they don't want to add any more people to their insurance.


Then they need to fibd better investments to put they policy money in. That they collect on


----------

